# Alguien con experiencia en Plotters



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 7, 2014)

necesito su ayuda tengo un problema con un plotter WIT COLOR modelo 2212

si alguien sabe de plotters me podria hechar la mano es que la tarjeta PCI se le borro la EEPROM y no arranca la placa PCI , por obviedad la maquina esta parada y me urge ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 7, 2014)

visita la pagina del fabricante de la maquina,quizás ellos te puedan dar soporte


----------



## Scooter (Mar 8, 2014)

Edito.

Pues si, visitar la web del fabricante parece lo lógico.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 8, 2014)

son chinos los fabricantes de witcolor

contactamos al fabricante y nos contesto que hay nuevas maquinas con mejores prestaciones 

¿alguien no conoce a un tecnico en ploters ?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 10, 2014)

*¡Que complicado!*

Pues lo vas a tener complicado si es que alguien no tiene por casualidad una imagen de esa memoria.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 10, 2014)

ese es un problema critico 
es una eprom de 128 bytes que por azar del destino se borro
llenando por la hoja de datos del chip puente PCI logre volver a comunicar la PC con la placa pero aun asi el ejecutable del plotter truena y reinicia la maquina


----------



## miborbolla (Mar 10, 2014)

Si Vives en la ciudad de México, por la zona del metro San Antonio Abad, están los distribuidores de esos plotters chinitos, así que dale una buscada por ahí. La forma mas certera de llegar con ellos es buscando los consumibles, tintas y cabezales que seguro compras con ellos y buscar la tarjeta completa...sino, pues estará en chino dar con el puro firmware.

Por otro lado no especificas, que tarjeta PCI es, ya que si es un PCI-SCSI, solo te resta buscar una de tantas que hay, cargar drives al sistema operativo de la computadora/ordenador y listo. Supongo que esta tarjeta pci, a la que te refieres esta montada en la computadora/ordenador y es la que logra comunicación ente la computadora que funge como Ripper y el hardware (motores/cabezales) del plotter.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 11, 2014)

mas o menos es una PCI el chip que usa es un PLX que es un puente PCI a bus de datos tipo isa
el chip principal es un PLD de Altera

pero el chip puente el PLX necesita una eprom que comunica la PC con el plotter  
y por desgracia esta eprom se borro sera por que la guardaron en una bolsa de plastico o la conectaron sin la PC con el ploter encendido o por un espiritu chocarrero 

aqui la eeprom






y esta es la placa PCI






dices que en san antonio de abad pues 
me da cus cus  darme la vueltesota y que no la tengan o que me digan estas chavo chavo 
lo digo por que eso me ha pasado


----------



## miborbolla (Mar 11, 2014)

Pues lo dicho, tiene toda la pinta de una tarjeta SCSI-PCI, aquí lo importante es saber que tan "abierto" es el software que maneja al plotter, de tal suerte que puedas utilizar cualquier otra marca/modelo de SCSI-PCI o SCSI-PCI Express.

Yo pienso que resultara mas sencillo conseguir la tarjeta completa, que el puro "firmware". ya que hay muchos modelos y versiones de estas tarjetas SCSI.

Saludos


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 11, 2014)

es una completa verdad

no sabria si una placa generica pueda manejar el plotter el plotter en si son compuertas diferenciales
26ls31 y 26ls32 y lo que maneja los cabezales son 74ls244

en pocas palabras hasta un estudiante de electronica podria armar el circuito 
el problema seria $$$$$ 

el plotter es e un amigo mio y el no le ha hido muy bien en su negocio y pues darle una mala noticia pues siento como que feo que por una memoria de $5 desenbolse  $9 grandes

bueno ese es el precio que sale en internet no se exactamente como que precio aproximado tengan esas placas PCI 

te agradesco tu ayuda y proximos detalles


----------



## analogico (Mar 11, 2014)

parece de scasi pero los circuitos que nombras
parece que fuera una tarjeta isa  en una pci

las tarjetas isa eran mas faciles de programar casi como el puerto paralelo



aunque creo que lo mas facil es preguntar a los distribuidores


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 12, 2014)

¿pero donde es el lugar aproximado?

san antonio de Abad es muy ambiguo

es como tenia una papeleria y me decian ¿donde compro calculadoras?
no les decia que en pinozuarez

les decia calle mesones , entre regina , sales del metro vez la calle de izazaga y bla bla bla

bueno ojala me ayudes me siento mal por mi amigo que se quedo sin un plotter y confia mucho en mi 
y creo que lo estoy desepcionando


----------



## miborbolla (Mar 12, 2014)

Tomando como referencia la salida del metro "San Antonio Abad", por el lado que va hacia el centro de la ciudad, tomas esa acera y de ese mismo lado a espaldas de la propia estación y toda esa Zona aledaña, es que hay varios distribuidores de tintas, cabezales, plotters nuevos, de medio uso, etc, etc, no te doy una casa especifica, puesto que las normas del Foro no lo permiten, pero quizás en San Google y su www.maps.google.com puedas obtener teléfonos de estas casas y llamar antes de darte una vuelta.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 12, 2014)

gracias lo tomare en cuenta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2014)

miborbolla dijo:


> puesto que las normas del Foro no lo permiten


 
Eso solo si vos trabajás ahí o estás relacionado directamente  , sinó si se pueden recomendar sitios.


----------

